# How's this for an alien concept? Affordable, eco-friendly furniture



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

AREA 51 on Capitol Hill is more like an art gallery than a retail furniture store.  But there's something that sets this modern furniture store apart from many others: Its owners strive to find unique items made from recycled and sustainable materials — and they're passionate about educating customers on each piece.

http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=20050702&slug=windowshop02


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 10, 2019)

Spaceship-Inspired Cat Beds Give Kitties a Stellar Spot to Snooze (LINK)

This new spaceship cat bed collection turns sleepy kitties into space explorers!




https://mymodernmet.com/spaceship-cat-bed-myzoo-studio/


----------



## Judycat (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice ventilation and lots of outsidyness. Could use a bit more room for the tail.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 11, 2019)

When I was starting out this is where I found my affordable, eco-friendly furniture.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2019)

Area 51 Furniture (closed)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2019)

Alien Abduction Lamp


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2019)

Inspired by Frei Otto, is this tensile and tensegrity chair that is collapsible.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2019)

20 Furniture Marvels For The Futuristic Home (Link)

"Award winning designers David Koo and Zheng Yawei have come up with this revolutionary concept design. Using magnetic force the base will levitate a soft upper cushion. This physics-defying couch could be the perfect place to drift off into dreamland after a long day at work. "


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2019)

ArtStation - Cyberpunk Room


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 18, 2019)

_"I would rather sit on a pumpkin and have it all to myself than be crowded on a velvet cushion."_- Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 18, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was starting out this is where I found my affordable, eco-friendly furniture.



Me, too!


----------

